# can orchid males breed more then once?



## Hiryo (Jul 4, 2007)

I have 2 diffrent females and 1 male.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep, deffinatly  

He could mate another 10+ females if he dioesnt get eaten on the way


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 4, 2007)

just give him time to recharge between females


----------



## Hiryo (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats what I want to hear.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2007)

Of course he can lol. All other males can to.


----------



## spawn (Jul 5, 2007)

You got that right :wink: .


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Aren't many animals that can't.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 6, 2007)

> Aren't many animals that can't.


That's true. However, I don't recommend people doing that though. :lol:


----------



## Hiryo (Jul 6, 2007)

The only thing that confused me was females eating the males. Made me think the males had only 1 shot in them.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

> The only thing that confused me was females eating the males. Made me think the males had only 1 shot in them.


That is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes you can use the male to mate with multiple females, if he is ready and able to do it. In fact, i prefer to use "experience" male who is fast getting into the act, compared to virgin male.


----------

